

Make Your own TinyURL Service - robotrout
http://htmlcenter.com/blog/make-your-own-tinyurl-service/

======
mikeyur
Thinking of packaging up a script I'm using for <http://urli.ca> and releasing
it. Extremely simple php app that anyone could code in under an hour. Anyone
interested?

------
rduplain
Django ships with a redirects app that does TinyURL nicely.
<http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/contrib/redirects/>

------
shotgun
Doing it.

------
TweedHeads
Here is an idea:

Assign the unused go:// protocol to redirect to your own url shortener and
create a firefox extension to handle that for the user.

go:google

go:ABCDEFGHIJ

go:QX9RHG03WA

There you have it, the shortest shortener ever.

